# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for December 2012

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide     Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both   of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't     successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting     reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer     sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to     permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the     task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here     because we check. 


Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You     will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited   access   forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.
*Tasks for this month:*
Basic Task i - Sing a Christmas Carol. Get the lyrics correct.

Basic Task ii - Change the weather by making it snow.

Advanced Task i - Locate the aurora borealis, fly into the atmosphere and find out who or what is creating it. Create an aurora borealis of your own while you're up there.

Advanced Task ii - Find the Ghosts of Christmases Past, Present and Future and experience what they have to show you.

----------


## Sivason

Very nice tasks! The advanced stuff is nice and complex, and should be a good challange for anyone. I think I will play this month. I am interested in the makig it snow task. I have never actually done this, as I normally do not like snow, but,,, tis  the season!

----------


## Sensei

I like advanced task I. I will try it if I can remember. It took me all month to remember last task.

----------


## SzuruDusk

Those are nicely creative Advanced Tasks.  ::D:  They sound like they'd be fun to explore.

----------


## anderj101

Sticking a note on the face of my DJ. ...hope to get these this month.  :smiley:

----------


## CharlesD

I sing and play music in dreams a lot, so I'll probably be a good bet for the first one.  The snow thing could be a challenge since I don't normally exert a lot of control, but who knows.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I sing and play music in dreams a lot, so I'll probably be a good bet for the first one. The snow thing could be a challenge since I don't normally exert a lot of control, but who knows.



I'm the same way, singing isn't too hard. And I have alot of bad luck with weather control, and even some environmental control in general. So that one should be some good practice for us!

----------


## Xanous

Ill be all over these this month!

----------


## RareCola

Can't wait to try these out! Hoping to get one down  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

The tasks are nice, but they have a religious theme. Not every one is christian here in dreamviews. I might sound a religious fanatic but it's not the case. The problem is that I don't celebrate christmas, I don't know what aurora borealis means nor do I know any christmas carole, so these tasks seems boring to me. I might try the second basic task but it just feels like a lame task and I don't feel like wasting my lucid time on it. Again I must say that most of DV know these stuff and it will be a fun experience to do them and I'm not trying to say that you have to change the tasks or anything. I  just wanted to make myself clear on why am I not going to try these tasks.

----------


## EbbTide000

i dont get lucid but i will incubate foe the singing one. waaay back in 2008 i samg in a dream and it yurned out to be of-the-scale significamt. i have never dreamt of singing since. so I'll give it a go.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

> I don't know what aurora borealis means nor do I know any christmas carole.



(
The Aurora Borealis are the Northen lights. They can be seen any time of the year in northern countries like Sweden, Iceland, Norway, Canada or ever the UK if you're lucky! They're a very pretty natural phenomenon that produce bright lights and colours in the sky if that helps at all.  :smiley:  

These are really really cool task, especially the Aurora Borealis one but once again my sciencey mind would ruin the task for me as I already know what causes them!  :Sad:  But to me those are pretty awesome tasks.  :smiley:

----------


## Oceandrop

Will definitely try them :3 I hope all these competitions will be an extra motivation for my subconscious. I really like the december tasks.

----------


## Daxx

Now I have more motivation to have a lucid this week !  ::banana::  can't wait to try .  :Oh noes:

----------


## Xanous

These really arent that religious. History and science is all I see here. Have some fun with it man!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Okay, I think that I achieved the Basic Task of the Month! (making it snow)  I was actually just repeating a mantra to _remind myself_ to make it snow, but this alone caused it to happen a little earlier than I expected.

Great tasks this month... looking forward to trying several of these.  (And probably this one again, since I didn't get to play in the snow like I'd hoped!)


*Spoiler* for _Task Details_: 



The next room is a post office filled with dream characters waiting in line.  Hell if I'm going to spend a lucid dream _hanging around in the post office_, so I start running.  Still repeating my "I'm going to make it snow" mantra, I go through another automatic door into a quiet, windowed reception area.

Through the window I see that it's night outside and a fierce blizzard is swirling outside.  There's a road outside and the headlights of passing cars illuminate twisting snow eddies.  An 18-wheeler roars by and blows its horn for no apparent reason.  The snowfall is so thick that the truck disappears quickly after passing.

I try to head for the building's exit, but it's extremely hard to move.  Even though I can't _feel_ the cold winds outside, somehow they're affecting things inside the reception area.  I lean into "wind" that I can't even feel, trying to push forward outside into the actual blizzard.  It occurs to me that I'm trying to get better at flowing with adversity in lucid dreams, especially adversity in the form of wind.  My brute force progress is slow, but I make it close to the exit.  Before I make it out, though, I wake up.




The Blizzard - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Kaenthem

Yea I think you're right Xanous and Wishfulthinker. I thought Aurora Borealis was something else. But the northren light's, that's great!

----------


## Xyyzzz

The second basic task reminds me of something I did in a lucid dream once. Here's a little excerpt from my dream journal:

"I'm a king sitting on a massive throne made of gold, ruby and diamond. The world bows down as I tell my second-in-command that I will grant these loyal servants great weather conditions for the entire year. He agrees to my decision and watches as the Earth goes from frost to an endless sight of grass."

----------


## Sivason

Jingle Bells is a non-religious carol, and I hardly consider songs about Santa Clause to have any religious connection.

Think making it snow is boring? Weather control is an awesome skill. You could make a wild winter blizzard and that does not sound boring.

The one about the ghosts, just means  being shown moments in your past and future. It is from 'A Christmas Carol'. You would have a ghost come and show you a defining moment in your past, how it effects your present, and a possable future event. That again does not have any religious theme that I can see.

----------


## Percent

I'm new to this task stuff, but as my dreams go, i have a lot of weather control and obviously i sing a carol or two. this should be pretty easy lol. the advanced task about the ghost seems like a challenge.

----------


## RareCola

I noted to OpheliaBlue last month that many of the tasks were Thanksgiving based, and that people outside of the US didn't celebrate it so the tasks weren't that appealing to everybody. I think this month she's done an excellent job at selecting a wide variety of tasks that can appeal to everybody. Plus, remember that there's 2 of each basic and advanced task. Choose the one that appeals more to you!

And, if you really want to do the "Sing a Christmas Carol" one, it doesn't have to necessarily relate to Christmas. There are plenty of holiday songs that relate simply just to winter.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Thanks RareCola, you beat me to it.  :smiley: 

And I forgot to mention, summoning even one of the ghosts will get you basic wings. Why not. It's Christmas  :tongue2:  Thanks for the idea Canis Lucidus.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Aurora Borealis!!! Best task ever, Im so excited for this one!
I became lucid on the night of December 1st but the tasks hadnt been posted yet (Australian time zone) so I decided to have a guess at what they might be! I was way off, but I thought Id post my dream here anyway:

I thought the task might have something to do with meeting Santa, so I conjured a small Santa toy in the bedroom where I was standing. He was dressed like Santa but had a short black beard, so I looked away for a moment, and when I looked back his beard had grown and turned white. I then used telekinesis to lift the toy in the air, and made him grow into a life-sized toy. When he finished growing, he turned from a toy into a real-life man. I was so excited to see Santa that I leapt towards him and gave him a huge hug. We fell back onto the bed and (much to my surprise,) he rolled me over onto my back and started having sex with me! I was totally weirded out, but I closed my eyes and thought, young, hot Santa... turn into a young, hot Santa! I opened my eyes again but he was still the same old overweight white-haired guy... I drew the line and bailed when he started using his jingle bells to caress my body.  ::makeitstop::  I will never think of Santa the same way again!

----------


## stonedreams

I have never tried the task of the month I'm pretty excited to play this month!

----------


## Mancon

These are great! Can't wait to try the advanced!  :smiley:  

Good luck, stonedreams!

----------


## CharlesD

Wow.  I just woke up after doing both of the basic tasks, and a couple from another thread, all in the same dream in about a five minute span.  I'm kind of surprised it happened this quick.

At 6:00 this morning I was awoken by the telephone, a customer calling wanting a position update on one of our trucks. I grabbed my ipad and looked up the info, gave him the update, and then rolled over to go back to sleep. As I was drifting off a thought went through my head that I could remember 3 dreams but I hadn't been lucid in any of them. I ended up in a dream where I was flying some sort of spacecraft around and I came up on what looked like a large space station and I decided I would go in there for a bit. I flew close and a door opened and I flew through the door, down a corridor, and landed in an area with other small craft around and a bunch of people milling about.

I got out and found out that the whole thing was a science fiction movie set and I was part of the movie. People are saying that a scene had just been shot and then I walked around a corner and a guy was poking his head into an oven and looking around for something. A random DC looked at me and said, "What is that oven doing here and why the hell is the director sticking his head in it? It doesn't make any sense." I then said to the DC, "That's because I'm dreaming all of this." Then I became pretty aware and walked away for a few seconds to just think about what I wanted to do, and I remembered the tasks from this forum. I turned around and started singing Hark the Herald Angels Sing and the entire cast started singing along with me. We sang a couple verses of the carol and I decided I wanted to go back to earth, which since this was really a movie set, was a short elevator ride.

I stepped off the elevator and found myself outside of a large house sitting off a dirt road with a horse carriage parked in front and it was raining. I said out loud that I wish it was snowing and nothing happened. So I said it again more forcefully and the rain just turned to a gentle snow. Then I spotted something red in the grass and bent down and picked up three extremely tasty strawberries. After eating them I decided to go off flying and had an epic flying session, starting in Jerusalem of all places. I was up close to cloud level and I crossed the Middle East and most of Europe before waking up.

----------


## ANunion

How amazing, I am only new to lucid dreaming and this type of stuff is just awe inspiring, our minds are magnificient.

----------


## CharlesD

The space stuff and the flying isn't really what I find amazing though.  That stuff happens to me a fair amount in non lucid dreams as well.  I'm just happy that I was aware enough to remember things I had read on here before going to sleep and that I was able to actually do them.  That's a first for me.

----------


## Marm

Sing Christmas Carol - Completed. 

Easy. I went to an English school where chapel service is compulsory. We sang various Christmas hymns at the end of every winter semester. This is the one that I remembered the best. I'm not Christian but I always thought this one shows the tenacity of blind faith:

O come, O come, Emmanuel
And ransom captive Israel
That mourns in lonely exile here
Until the Son of God appear
Rejoice! Rejoice! Emmanuel
Shall come to thee, O Israel.

O come, Thou Rod of Jesse, free
Thine own from Satan's tyranny
From depths of Hell Thy people save
And give them victory o'er the grave
Rejoice! Rejoice! Emmanuel
Shall come to thee, O Israel.

O come, Thou Day-Spring, come and cheer
Our spirits by Thine advent here
Disperse the gloomy clouds of night
And death's dark shadows put to flight.
Rejoice! Rejoice! Emmanuel
Shall come to thee, O Israel.

O come, Thou Key of David, come,
And open wide our heavenly home;
Make safe the way that leads on high,
And close the path to misery.
Rejoice! Rejoice! Emmanuel
Shall come to thee, O Israel.

O come, O come, Thou Lord of might,
Who to Thy tribes, on Sinai's height,
In ancient times did'st give the Law,
In cloud, and majesty and awe.
Rejoice! Rejoice! Emmanuel
Shall come to thee, O Israel.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

I've managed to complete two of the tasks! Contained within here (The same as the message I'd previously send to you)! http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wish...ttempts-41332/

----------


## Marm

Visual / audio representation of my previous post:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dang, it hasn't even been one week yet and you guys are already kicking ass!

----------


## Twoshadows

I did a WBTB this morning and had a lucid dream where I completed the two basic Tasks of the Month.

*Dream:*

I don't remember what I was doing when I became lucid. I remember I had been with this little girl. She had shown me her bedroom and I noticed there was a dripping sink there. I tried to turn it off, but instead made the drip much worse. I told the girl that she needed to find her mom to see if there was a trick to fixing it. I also remember the little girl showing me the teeth she had lost.

Suddenly I was lucid. The first thing that came to my mind was that I wanted to do some of the Tasks of the Month. I was pretty sure the *"snow"* and "*singing"* ones would be pretty simple. I was inside a building and I decided to fly out and *make it snow*. As I flew out the window I found that I was about six stories up. The city I was in looked old. The buildings were brick and aging, but nice in the way that a lot of old buildings were. 

The sky was dark gray, and I could see the first few flurries of snow blowing in the wind. I was pleased that it was happening already. I willed it to snow harder. Soon the flakes were coming down more uniformly, but still blowing in the wind. What I really wanted was for the snow to start landing on the ground and other things around me. I needed to speed this up. So as I flew, I tried to make the passage of time move more quickly. 

I then noticed the snow building up on some of the tree branches and against the curbs where it had blown.  I continued to fly. The snow was starting to cover everything now. I saw a thick layer of snow on a tree branch in front of me. I reached out and scooped it up as I passed. I took a big bite of it. I could feel the texture of the snow, but it wasn't as cold as real snow. I felt a little disappointed.

By now the sky was really dark. I couldn't see the sun. I wasn't sure if it had gone down or if it was just that stormy. I decided to do the task of *Singing a Christmas Carole*. Before I had gone to sleep I had thought about the different caroles that i knew and wanted to do something interesting. But now at this time I decided on the easiest one I knew....Jingle Bells.

Jeff was suddenly standing by me. I told him to song with me. " Dashing through the snow.....In a one-horse open sleigh....."

I didn't stick around to see if he would sing with me. I took off flying again as I sang. I noticed that it was no harder to sing the song in my lucid dream than it would have been in real life. I had wondered if it would have been different in any way. But it wasn't. I finished the carole and started thinking about the next Task I wanted to do. I wanted to see the *Northern Lights*.

I looked around and noticed that I had somehow gotten inside of a building. The area I was in was very large--like a huge indoor mall. I flew around looking for an exit. But I wasn't finding any. I was frustrated. I shouldn't be having a problem like this. I was better than this. I knew that if I believed, that I could go through the walls and be outside. I touched a wall. It felt so solid, but I knew that I had control over this. I backed away and prepared to fly through the wall....when my alarm went off.  :Sad: 

I pushed "snooze" and tried to will myself back into the dream. Nothing was happening. Then suddenly I got this very vivid image of a gray kitten with an orange tabby face looking through a window right at me. It startled me, and I was fully wake again. And at this point I knew that I didn't have time to go back to sleep again.

----------


## melanieb

As a reminder to all who completed the lucid task of the month please remember to visit the Lucid Task Club. You get to post suggestions for both next month's task and the *Task of the Year for 2013.* 







> When you complete a task: go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done. Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 
> 
> 
> You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

What's with all these 2 hitters?? I need to make 'em harder next time! That or you guys are just getting better and better  ::happy::

----------


## greyswanson

We're singing christmas songs in choir all month, shouldn't be too hard to remember in my dreams  :wink2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

I completed the "aurora borealis" Advanced Task of the Month last night!

This one produced a really outstanding dream for me -- my thanks to the inventor of this task!  (RareCola?)





> I perch my son on my shoulders and start running past the barbecue into a city... I walk to the base of a skyscraper and look into the sunny sky. I need darkness for this Task of the Month so I tell my son, "It's getting dark now." The sun fades out of view and the color of the sky deepens to twilight. As soon as night falls, I see the autora borealis above me!
> 
> I start to rise off of the ground but my son is squirming on my shoulders, saying, "Don't want to go! Don't want to go!" He starts crawling around on my head, even giving me a little foot to the face. I shift him so that his arms are around my neck and he seems to settle down. I fly straight up, staying close to the skyscraper to keep my bearings.
> 
> I'm feeling an overwhelming sense of excitement as I fly toward the aurora. I'm so pumped that I shout a continuous battle cry as I rise. In response, the dream starts blasting a _full symphonic orchestra soundtrack to my ascent_. Looking back this seems totally cheesy, but I can't even care! It was amazing. The music was fantastic... I wish so badly that I could have somehow recorded it.
> 
> I fly over the aurora and see that inside it conceals a vast mother ship, a space carrier that stretches for miles. As far as I can see down the length of the ship, smaller yellow spaceships are taking off from the carrier to destinations unknown. As each leaves the mother ship, it emits this purple flash of energy that joins the rest of the Aurora. It's the energy "exhaust" of each of these smaller spaceships that creates the aurora.
> 
> All along, the soundtrack (and, amazingly, my battle cry) keeps going. I realize that I can do just as these ships are doing and I start pouring that purple energy outward from my palms, and it bleeds into the rest of the aurora. More and more energy pours from my hands as the dream begins to fade. Soon all I can see are my hands, and after that I wake up.



This is the full DJ entry: Aurora Borealis - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sivason

I tried and failed at a making it snow in this dream, never mind, I cannot insert the link. Here is the last part of it,,,

***
Two armored dump trucks came barreling down the street at me. I decided that I had enough of this, so I used TK to fling the first truck into the sky. The second one took two quick attempts, the ifrst one just made the truck lurch. The secong flung it like a toy into a tree or house.
 That is the most interesting part. After that I just messed around for a couple minutes. I started to wake a bit, and suddenly thought I should do the lesser TOtM making it snow. I focused and leaves started falling from the sky, not snow. I adjusted and went to change the leaves to snow, but had woke to much and lost the dream. .***

Wow, it is getting hard to do anything here, I can't even put stuff in quote boxes.


Here is the dream in which I finally did make it snow, however I will also attempt this one again as I was not completely satisfied with the results. The dream was fun, because I did it all in cartoon mode...

****A short and cute litttle WILD. I did a standard WBTB and tried for a WILD.
 Before to long the standerd HI stuff resolved into a scene. I had chanted the song "Let it Snow" as my anchor, so i at once knew what my goal was. I think it may have been in nREM because of the cartoon quality of the graphics. I decided to just go with it and have an anime type LD, unless it advanced to life like on its own.

The first thought was of the charlie Brown x-mas special. The scene morphed into a very nice rendition of Peanuts cartoon graphics. It was kind of like the scene when they pick out the x-mas tree. It was snowing a little and snow was on the ground. However, my goal was to make it snow, so this scene was not going to work.

I decided that maybe I should go inside and then come out again with it not snowing. I saw a house and something in the window. the cartoon thing was working very well so I kept it up. I decided that it would be that cat Garfield.

Suddenly I was inside the house watching garfiled in the thirdd person, but was also kind of experiencing being Garfield. The house was very X-massy with garlands and other stuff. The graphics had resolved far beyond comic strip level, with bright vivid colors and some slight 3D effect. Still much more cartoon than real life, so I kept up the cartoon theme. I was actually finding it fun.

I made Garfield climb up the chimney to the roof. I saw him enter the fire place, and then the dream shifted to 1st person, as I climbed out onto the roof as Garfield. It was not snowing. I focused on making it snow. The funniest thing happened! It did start to snow, but it was cartoon snow! Little white pokadots slowly drifting down and slightly moving from side to side, like in the Peanut's X-mas special. I thought that was wickedly funny! I should have stabilized at this point, but was so busy being humored by the snow that I lost lucidity.

I did make it snow, but will also be attempting this task again, as I did want to really make it snow like a real blizzard. ***

----------


## DreamWanderer

Count me in! I'll stick to this one since I am a newbie Basic Task ii - Change the weather by making it snow. I want to make it snow then fly in it =)

----------


## Xanous

Well I think I might have made it snow but I can't remember it clearly so too bad. LOL. I also, tried the Northern Lights TOTM. Fail. I could not find any so I clapped my hands and said "Northern lights". I got nothing from it  but the dream was still pretty awesome.

Lucid #99 December TOTM fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ~Dreamer~

The site keeps messing up when I try to post a new DJ, so I'll just post it here for now.
2x half-completed tasks this time!  :tongue2: 

6 December, 2012
I became lucid in a dark house. I decided to do the basic Task of the Month first, Sing a Christmas Carol. Get the lyrics correct.
I started singing Silent Night, but I couldnt help feeling like I needed to keep my voice down, because it was night time in the dream and everything was very still and quiet (I guess Silent Night was an appropriate choice of song...)
I only sang a few lines, up to Round yon Virgin Mother and Child, before deciding to leave the house and try another task. I figured I could continue singing on my way to the next place, although I forgot about that idea by the time I left.
I walked out the front door of the house into a quiet, unlit neighbourhood.
I flew into the air and imagined that above the dark clouds, there would be a bright sky where I could complete the advanced task, Locate the aurora borealis, fly into the atmosphere and find out who or what is creating it.
Sure enough, above the clouds was a clear blue sky, and as I flew higher, the sky transformed and revealed brilliant streaks of green light.
I flew above them and saw a tornado spiralling down to the ground - apparently its force was bending the natural light and creating the spectacular display.
I started to fly down inside the wind tunnel, but soon decided that I should fly back up and trace the tornado right to its source.
I flew high in the sky and saw a huge formation of clouds above me in the shape of a gaunt face. It was mostly white, but appeared to be decorated in theatrical makeup, like a mime with a vertical black line in the middle of his lips.
Unfortunately I forgot about the second part of the task, Create an aurora borealis of your own while you're up there.
Oh well, I look forward to doing that next time!

----------


## Kaira

Woot! I completed one of the basic tasks!  ::D:  This is my first time completing a task . X) Before I went to sleep I thought about how easy it would be to do so I guess it affected my dreams and I ended up dreaming about snow.  :smiley: 
Here's the dream journal entry >> Snow and Bears - Dream of December 6th, 2012 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## stonedreams

I did it and it was an awesome experience I am so glad I did it!This was a great adventure I won't soon forget. On top of all this this is also my 7th lucid dream I'm so excited! Since I'm not big into typing my dreams on DV I'm just going to copy it write from my written dream journal!

                                                                                                                   The Snowy Attackers
      My dream started with me in a big field surrounded my evergreens. As far as my eye could see there were trees outlining the field. The sun was blazing and it was hotter then ever it felt so much different then the regular sun in real life,it almost a had a stingy feeling to it. I started to walk around the field searching for something. I'm not really sure what I was searching for because I wasn't lucid yet. As I continued walking I noticed a very small pond with about a foot of water in it. The water was completely clear and I could see straight to the bottom. I noticed there were all these little fish with red dragon heads on them. I thought wow that's weird I must be dreaming! So I did a quick reality and sure enough I was in fact dreaming. I started playing with the fish but then one of them shot a fire ball into the air and it light up the world around. In a flash though it was gone. I soon realized that there were dragon headed people coming out of the forest. I became scared but then my inner bad-ass kicked. They started running at me from about 400 yards away and they were approaching fast. I then thought of the task of the month and started thinking about how I could use them. Then I remembered the control the weather and make it snow. The dragon people were really close now so I started running backwards and lifted my self slightly off the ground and flew really fast to the other end of the valley. They just seemed angry and started running really fast towards me. I then had to use my quick thinking skills, I told my self make it snow. Then very lightly snow started coming down. I needed it to be a blizzard for my plan to work. I started using my hand motions to control the wind and snow. I then moved my hands down and then forward and  the snow started hammering the ground. It was such a thick snow you could barley see 5 feet in front of you. I don't run away from a good fight especially in dreams. I then decided the only way I could defeat them was to make some sort of device that would would help me see in the snow. I then imagined a pair of sunglasses that would allow me to see in the snow and sure enough there they were laying on the ground when I had thought of them. I put them on with the snow pounding me hard and the wind crippling my dragon pursuers, I was able to see clear as day through the snow. I knew the dragon people couldn't see me so I approached one of them silently and took his sword from his sheath and stabbed it right through his back he instantly vanished when I did this. I then yelled "come get me you dragon bastards". They all started running towards my voice, it almost seemed as if they could see me now. One came up from behind me and I sensed It so I flipped over him and sliced his head off. More continued to come and I kept killing them. I then noticed a very large dragon headed person off in the distance I made this out as there leader. I yelled " Increase wind and snow Now"! The snow and wind was blowing so hard the beast could barley move forward, and the snow was hammering him and sticking to his body. He started to freeze into a  big ball of snow. I took out the last of the small dragon people and made my way towards the beast. He must have been easily five stories tall, so I flew through the bitter wind and landed on top of his head. He started breathing fire, melting all the snow on him. I knew if i was going to finish this fight I needed to end it now. I manifested a bow and arrows, I then flipped off his head and in mid air shot him twice in each eye. He was now completely blind now. I then threw the bow down to the ground with anger. The beast dragon was stumbling now and tripping all over the place. I then manifested a giant rope and somehow threw it around his legs to trip him. I then yanked with all my strength and threw him to the ground. The dream was becoming fuzzy and unclear so I knew this was the final straw. I leaped on top of him and said " you are one lucky bastard this dream is going to end". I then stabbed a sword threw his neck and left it there. I then started walking away and flying somewhere I don't remember where though. And there was something about walgreens later on I'm not sure though.

----------


## CharlesD

There's something about having these tasks on your mind.  I haven't been lucid since.  Dreams have been very vivid and my recall is still good, but I've been missing some pretty obvious signs.  I think maybe I'll make some tasks during the day that I can try at night and see what that does, or take a crack at the advanced.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

RareCola and I made another podcast relating to these tasks:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f158/dream...r-totm-138728/

We covered the tasks, and mentioned those of you who have already accomplished them. Special credits to *Sivason*, *TwoShadows*, and *CanisLucidus*.

Well done all of you!

----------


## Kaenthem

I did the basic task! The task part is in red.




> I was running. I believe it was night time. I bare feet and I could feel the grass whenever one of my feet hit the the ground. Then I remembered, and said to my self: didn't I just went to bed? I already knew I was dreaming but I confirmed it with a nose plug RC. As soon as I felt the air rush through my closed nostrils the scene completely changed. I was in what seemed to be an airport. looking to a city covered with mist. Later on I knew that city was Jakarta 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Jakatra_ : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Kaenthem

I don't get wings for completing the basic TOTM?!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hooray! Did the snow ToTM last night. I think my lucidity was greatly influenced by me listening to the latest podcast right before bed.





> I go out and look at the mountains. They are quite magnificent. The dream is extremely vivid and I can even feel the cold brought about by the fog. I think about my goals and remember the basic ToTM which is to let it snow. I know I have already done this a few weeks ago, so I decide to change it up this time. I put my arms out in front of me, and start moving it as if I were erasing something on the blackboard. As I am doing this, I am actually erasing the fog from the dream scene. After all the fog disappears, I try to make it snow by willing it with my mind. 
> 
> At first, it doesn't work, so I decided to try something else. I shake both of my hands for a few seconds (like after you wash them and you shake the excess water off). Amazingly, it starts to snow! I imagine the snowflakes having different colors, just to make it interesting. Little by little, snow starts to fall in different colors  blue, yellow, orange, green, etc. I realize that they kinda look like cupcake sprinkles falling from the sky, but they are cold as ice, and they lose their color the moment they come into contact with another object (like my hand or once they land on the terrace). I look out at the mountains and indeed, they are covered in a thin, white sheet of snow.



Full DJ entry here: ToTM: Let It Snow (pt. 2); Lucifer's Offer - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Xanous

Damn! Another failed Aurora Borealis attempt. I actually had decided on making it snow first but I forgot that part. No matter how much I concentrated or used expectation I could not make an Aurora Borealis. I even was able to put us in a northern location with snow and ice on the ground! Oh well I had fun flying with my wife. That was the first lucid where we actually went on an adventure together. The funny thing is, we were inside Minecraft. Oh Lord I have a problem. HA!

Anyway, I think I will move on to another task and let Aurora Borealis be.  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I don't get wings for completing the basic TOTM?!



Oh bless your heart of course you do! I don't wing on the weekends because I work 10-12 hour shifts.

Weekend's over, enjoy your wings.  :smiley:

----------


## Warpflare

I had a nice LD this morning, the most clear one I`ve had yet. Near the end I remembered the tasks and sang "Jingle Bells". It wasn`t very interesting(This is only my 7thish lucid dream, so I`m still working things out), but this is the first time I remembered to do something I wanted to do when I had an LD. It also snowed, but I didn`t cause that.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congratulations on accomplishing the TOTM Warpflare! Also, well done on remembering that you wanted to do it upon attaining lucidity, that's half the battle  :smiley:

----------


## BossMan

Good luck to everyone trying, I'm still a beginner unfortunately. I'll try when I get more experience. 

OpehliaBlue, what is TOTM? I checked the beginners acronym guide and it is not listed there.

----------


## paigeyemps

TOTM means Task(s) Of The Month
TOTY means Task(s) Of The Year

 :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

I did both basic tasks in one dream!

Lucid # 103 Jingle Bells in the Snow TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> I get up and notice that I am at work. This part of the plant we call the barn. I walk to go outside. Everything looks as it should. I remember TOTM and begin singing Jingle Bells as I walk out side. "Jingle bells, Jingle bells, Jingle all the way." I feel self conscious of my singing and lower my voice. It sound amazingly real and I wonder if I am really dreaming."Oh what fun it is to ride in a..." Now it is a whisper but I am still singing,"one horse open sleigh.... Jingle be...." For some reason I think I might wake someone up.
> 
> I begin to doubt that I am dreaming. I think if I am dreaming I will not feel cold. As I step out side I notice the temp. It is warm and but I can feel that my feet are bare and cold. I know it is cold in real life and I would never be bare foot at work. Ok good. 
> 
> I want to make it snow. I forget all about singing. I see the maintenance building and the awning. Just like real life. I am still wondering if I am dreaming. I think if I am dreaming I will not feel cold. I start saying "Snow" over and over.All most instantly I see a fine mist in the air. I think it looks like sleet. I step out from under the awning. I feel it on my face and hands. It feels so real. But its not snow so I concentrate. I imagine flakes in the air. I see a few for up close and it looks like large pixelated snow flakes in my face. Still wasn't good enough. So, I focused on seeing snow on the ground. First I see piles in the parking lot. They are dirty like someone cleared the lot. I put my hands in it and notice I am now wearing heavy gloves and warm clothes. It feels slushy like it is melting. I look in the sky and try harder. Now I see heavy snow coming down. I look to the grassy area and it is thickly covered. I jump on my hands and knees and whaller in it for awhile. I notice how the snow sounds like rain but looks like snow. At that moment I hear a distant crack of thunder.
> 
> I remember how sivaison wanted a blizzard. I think that would be cool. So I begin to visualize that. Now I see a wall off thick swarming white snow coming toward me. I begin having trouble keeping my vision firm and stable now. I am engulfed in it and carried away. I am flying now. I look up and can see clouds. I try to focus and I think maybe I can still pull of the advanced task of Aurora Borealis. I begin to fly upward but the blizzard catches up to me and engulfs my vision in a bright white light.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Xanous!!!  :Party:  And I'm jelly, I just got the song one. Kinda weird that we were both singing Jingle Bells in a lucid dream at about the same time. Do we share a psychichihick bond?





> I don't remember the nonlucid, and I don't remember how I became lucid because I was bad and kept going back to sleep after and didn't write anything down. Anyway, I was lucid in some version of my bedroom. I remembered the Christmas Carol task right away, so I started singing Jingle Bells.
> 
> _Jingle Bells, jingle bells
> Jingle all the way,
> Oh what fun it is to ride
> In a one horse open sleigh, hey!
> Jingle Bells, jingle bells
> Jingle all the way,
> Oh what fun it is to ride
> ...

----------


## Xanous

> Congrats Xanous!!!  And I'm jelly, I just got the song one. Kinda weird that we were both singing Jingle Bells in a lucid dream at about the same time. Do we share a psychichihick bond?



Ha that's funny. I think our times are off by a few hours though. I actually wanted to sing it Sinatra style... J.I.N.G.L.E. bells J.I.N.G.L.E. bells BOM! but oh well I guess it was more natural the original way.

----------


## Mancon

*Find the Ghosts of Christmases Past, Present and Future and experience what they have to show you.* COMPLETED!!!

Very interesting dream! Had some pretty random parts and I really enjoyed driving on the moon  :Cheeky:

----------


## Mancon

> *Find the Ghosts of Christmases Past, Present and Future and experience what they have to show you.* COMPLETED!!!
> 
> Very interesting dream! Had some pretty random parts and I really enjoyed driving on the moon



Forgot to include the link -_- and can't edit ATM.

 Here ya go:

Find the Ghosts of Christmases Past, Present and Future and experience what they have to show you. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 :smiley:

----------


## quietness

WOW! What beautiful advanced tasks! I'll try both if I can (>_<) This will be my first time attempting a TOTM. I succeeded in my own personal task before, but I haven't had any more goal after that. This is a fantastic idea! (^_^)

----------


## Xanous

> Forgot to include the link -_- and can't edit ATM.
> 
>  Here ya go:
> 
> Find the Ghosts of Christmases Past, Present and Future and experience what they have to show you. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Good God, man! I wish I had half your skill! Very epic lucid there, WOW!

BTW way if you right click the "edit" button and open it in a new tab it should work.

----------


## Mancon

> Good God, man! I wish I had half your skill! Very epic lucid there, WOW!
> 
> BTW way if you right click the "edit" button and open it in a new tab it should work.



Thanks! Didn't know I could do that!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I made it snow! And I actually managed to meet the Ghost of Xmas Past. Like literally, "Are you the Ghost of Xmas Past?" "Why yes." *handshake* then I woke up. Damn! I'll post the whole chestnut in a bit.


*Spoiler* for _TOTM_: 



So I slowly got out of bed, remarking that this was the quickest WILD transition I ever had.. no vibrations or nuthin! As I was leaving the bedroom, blanket were stuck on me. Even as I started down the hall, the corner of the blanket was still stuck to my foot. I gave one last kick and freed myself. I knew that irl, Danny had just come home from a doctor's appointment, so I wondered if I would see his DC in the livingroom, but I didn't. I was thinking of the snow TOTM, so I went for the front door. Irl I wondered that if I attempted this task, would my subC remember that it's cold outside. It didn't. It was like a muggy spring day, but cloudy. I always suck at weather changing, but I just put my hands up in the air in front of me. I began wiggling them, and sure enough, little sparkly white snow began to fall. And they were ice cold! I couldn't believe it worked! They would hit my skin, then melt. I noticed they weren't quite making it to the ground, so I amplified my hand gestures, bringing my hands up and down at the same time. The snow got heavier, and began collecting on the ground in spots. I started danging and hoping around, still waving my hands. I could hear it crunch beneath my feet. I was laughing and (so gay I know), little tears formed in my eyes because I was so happy it worked. The flurries of snow seems to follow exactly what I did. If I stopped, they stopped, if I danced more, they came back. I felt like a wizard, it was so magical. I wanted to make REALLY thick snow now, so I exaggerated my arms even more. The sky got so dark, an aubergine color almost. The air got colder, and the snow blew in all different directions.

I stopped dancing and noticed I was standing in front of someone's pool. I wondered if I could freeze the water and walk on it haha. So I pointed my finger at it, and it partially froze on the edges, then melted. I tried harder, same thing. I got down on my knees and blew on it, a la Superman, still didn't freeze solid enough. It was creepy dark water, reflecting the creepy dark sky, so no way in hell I'm walking on scary ass dream water. I looked up at the sky and thought about going up and attempting the aurora task. But it was just too damn dark and scary. Everything felt so real, and I didn't really want to see what my subC had in store for me up in there!

I tried to remember the other advanced task: Ghosts! So I ran back inside the house, willing the ghost of xmas past to appear. I saw an old man sitting in a recliner in the middle of the livingroom. He looked just like *Buddy Hacket* (who, ironically, played Scrooge in the movie Scrooged). I walked up to him, and asked him if he was the ghost of xmas past? He said yes. I shook his hand, then woke up.

----------


## Xanous

Dark sky and water scares you but, ghosts? Meh, no big deal. LOL. Say maybe we do have a link after all. I had a super quick WILD myself this morning. It was unlike any other. No noise,vibrations sounds or visuals at all. I just felt like I was spinning like maybe I was a little too drunk. So I tried to get up. But I actually popped up so fast that I found myself standing in my bed. Ha! Weird.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Standing up in your bed in real life? LOL wow

----------


## Xanous

No no no in the *dream* lol! I just popped into it like that.

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 




i had awareness in the bed, went to the street, had a look on the sky - there were some clouds. I made one of them to fly closer and made it snowing. It was really wonderfull, because snow brought some happiness and i began to laugh and jump)) But then i tried to make a snowball, the snow was dirty and the snowball wasn't white. It was yellow and grey;((((Then i tried to find the norh to sea aurora borealis, but half an hour spent going through walls and sellings, gave up it and went to real. .

Share

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ewww, gotta watch out for that yellow snow she!

And congrats!

----------


## CanisLucidus

In last night's LD, I sang the entire first verse of "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer".  This is not even a real Christmas carol, though, so I'm glad I've already got my Basic wings from snowing.

I am proud that I remembered the lyrics, but not especially proud that I chose to sing this song.   ::lol:: 

With this act, I have befouled the Task of the Month.  I denounce myself.

The Flying Mall Rat - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## quietness

I completed the two basic tasks! <3 And I sung without even meaning to (-____-) I am not in love with Christmas songs, except a few like Drummer Boy and Carol of the Bells, but I don't know their lyrics.

Anyway, here's the link to my lucid dream with the completed basic TOTM. Completely UNEXPECTED too, because I was supposed to only practice remembering my dreams this week due to my losing my dream recall.

EDIT:

Hmm, I tried the link and it doesn't go to my DJ.  ::shock::  I'll just paste part of the journal here.





> I woke up finding myself right outside of our house in my hometown right at noon. I realized with excitement that I am lucid, and started to wonder what to do. Then I remember the TOTM! I stood and looked at the sky.
> 
> I looked up at the sky and willed it to snow. It was high, freakin' noon, with only a few clouds and a warm sun. Also, I never experienced snow in my life (it never snows in our country). I raised my arms and looked at the clouds, and the sky started to darken as the clouds move to my command. Then it becomes night, but still no snow. However, as it became night, I saw the aurora borealis! It was lovely (we never see auroras here in our country)! But then it wasn't my goal. Not yet, and I let it dissipate.
> 
> I continued willing it too snow, and I then felt the first cold snow drop on my arms! I was ecstatic! It was a slow snow, and it didn't pour down as strongly as I wanted to, but it snows! Then I started singing, "We wish you a Merry Christmas" while walking back and forth in our yard. I can barely remember it now, but I chose it because it's such a short song. I remember singing the part "Good tidings we bring" and then "We wish you a Merry Christmas" again.
> 
> Finally, I thought it is time to go up and the sky and talk to the person or being or anything that creates the aurora. I flew up and fell on our roof. I jumped again to fly but fell down again. I lost lucidity.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Not wing-worthy, but still a fun attempt at one of the advanced TOTMs:

*Spoiler* for _DJ Exerpt_: 




I woke up and felt some quick vibrations. I was lying on my back, and I waited a few seconds to slowly open my eyes. The room was too dark as usual, which was the indication that I was lucid. I slowly disentangled myself from the blankets, and sat up in bed. Danny was asleep next to me in real life, and his DC was there now in the dream. I tried to get out slowly without waking the DC, because DC Danny can be pretty unpredictable sometimes. He bolted upright in the bed, said some gibberish, then crashed back down. Mkay. I got up and left the room after struggling with my eyelids for a second.

When I got to the livingroom, I looked out the sliding glass door that leads to the backyard, and it was snowing like crazy! I think my subC really likes snow now. Fine by me. That'll be a nice break from the heat when summer rolls around. I had to think for a second to remember that the TOTM I wanted to do was not snow, but the xmas ghosts. I didn't think of one specifically (I don't believe I chose past, present or future that I can recall), then the front door opened. What I can only guess was the ghost of Christmas future walked through the opened door, dressed like the guy from the movie *Scream*. Definitely not happening. I said "Oh HELL no!" and a bottle of water instantly appeared in my hand. I aimed it at the ghost and sprayed him with water. He tried to block the water wildly with his hands, then slipped and fell backwards out the door, and it slammed shut.

I ran into the kitchen, which opened up into my parents' big beautiful kitchen. There was an ethereal looking blonde woman standing behind the island counter. I asked her if she was the ghost of Christmas past. She said "Yes." So I said "Hey, I just hosed down the ghost of Christmas future, do you think he'll be mad?" She said "No, it's fine." So I said, "Ok, show me my past!" She walked to the refrigerator, opened it, and pulled out a bottle of Sierra Nevada Torpedo Ale. It was already open. I said, "Alright! I love this ale, I used to drink it all the time!" So the ghost said, "I know, it's from your past."  ::|:  really. I suppose that makes sense, I have put back quite a few ales in my day.

Then suddenly every square inch of the island counter and the other kitchen counters were covered with food. Not like someone had just cooked a banquet, but more like someone had just gone grocery shopping and hadn't put the groceries up yet. Boxed food, bagged food, canned food, bags of produce, etc. I said "What's all this?" The ghost replied, "This is the 'Food of Generosity,' which you have never denied your fellow man." D'awwwwwwwwwww  :tongue2:

----------


## Sivason

> Not wing-worthy, but still a fun attempt at one of the advanced TOTMs:
> 
> *Spoiler* for _DJ Exerpt_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up and felt some quick vibrations. I was lying on my back, and I waited a few seconds to slowly open my eyes. The room was too dark as usual, which was the indication that I was lucid. I slowly disentangled myself from the blankets, and sat up in bed. Danny was asleep next to me in real life, and his DC was there now in the dream. I tried to get out slowly without waking the DC, because DC Danny can be pretty unpredictable sometimes. He bolted upright in the bed, said some gibberish, then crashed back down. Mkay. I got up and left the room after struggling with my eyelids for a second.
> 
> ...



That has to count for a minor task! What a cool dream. Your subconcious has a sense of humor  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Your subconcious has a sense of humor



It really does, my friend. I can't tell you how many times I woke up laughing at my goofy dumb dreams.

----------


## Sivason

I finally got around to trying the snow task again. I had a quiet morning to do a WILD (a rare thing) and everything went smoothly. Task completed a second time, but in a much more vivid dream. 12/23/12 WILD Calling Out to Buddha/ Snow Storm - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


The dream was about ten minutes long, so here is just the task part:

I saw the sky was vivid and a night time scene with stars. I decided for the moment to fly towards a group of stars. Then I remembered that It was the ToTM snow challange I wanted to do a second time. The first time was not how I had wanted it. I changed the sky to day (no sun, but day light) and started to form clouds. I made the clouds get that weepy look they have when they are pouring out their content. I focused on that grey winter sky look. It started to snow in a nice snow flurry kind of way. Not pretty snow flakes, but blowing aggressive snow falling fast all around me. Ok, task done, but I hate snow in general, so time to move on."""
"""

----------


## AlexLou

I'm laying in bed looking out the window at the night sky.  Huh!  This seems like a good dream to try those monthly tasks out in.  I fly out the window and up into the sky.  Out of habit maybe, I fly around for a while just looking down on the sleeping, dark world, the horizon far below me.  

What was I supposed to do?  I fly straight up at some speed while looking down toward the earth and sing Jingle Bells.  I try to pay attention to the lyrics.  Am I getting them right?  I think so.  There are lyrics there and they seem correct to my dreaming mind.  I am self-aware that dreaming minds are deceptive.  Who knows?  I sing it well, very well on the non-chorus parts, making it artsy and professional.  

What were the other things?  Aurora borealis... I wonder briefly if I should do all the tasks now or space them out in different dreams.  I don't feel like I'll forget this dream yet and decide to proceed.  I look around in the sky and find a spot of twisting green light in what I suppose is the north.  I direct my attention to a different, dark part of the sky and try to make my own, with no success.  A couple more times I try before I realize the problem.  Making light where there is none is one of the hardest things for me to do, personally.  When I try, I always have meager success if any.  I'm flying around and landing on buildings as I do this and I keep coming across my recently deceased grandmother.  There's something ineffably glowing and mystical about her.  I come down into a large window opening of a roof-less, tall building.  For the first time, I really notice her as she stands beside me.  Could she be the one making the aurora borealis?  "Grandma, are you...?"  She gives me a sly smile and a small nod yes.  "Show me how do do it!  Grandma, will you show me?"  She gets a serious look on her face and leans in close so our faces are almost touching.  She says in a low voice as if it's a secret, and very seriously, "These things are not for you to know.  These are not for you.  This year the world will become what it is going to be!"  I think:  Whoa, cryptic!  Gotta remember that one!  But I just fly off to play with her auora borealis.  

In the sky I stretch my arms out wide, then narrow them as if to direct the glowing green to collapse in on itself.  And it does.  Aurora borealis gone.  I stretch out my hands again and the sky explodes, not only with the green light from before but with orange and red and colorful planets.  I collapse it again, and explode it again.  I see what's going on here!  Because there was already light there from my grandma's aurora borealis, that lets me create things of light in the same spot in my dreamscape.  I play with it a while more, collapsing and filling the sky with light, rotating it.  

Then I decide it's time to find those ghosts of Christmas.  Whatever they have to tell me should be interesting.  I go to the ground and start wandering around.  I walk into a well-lit cafe that has big open spaces leading to the outside.  What walls it does have are made of glass.  There is a man sitting there.  He looks older with strange, yellowish eyes.  "Are you the ghost of Christmas past, present for future?"  I ask him.  He shakes his head, no.  I turn away but then look back at him.  I often feel lonely in my dreams maybe he'll come with me.  "Maybe you.." I start to say.  "Maybe I can come with you?" he says smiling, reading my thoughts.  And so we leave together.  We enter a maze of hallways.  I see a woman with long flowing hair that seems to defy gravity.  "Are you the ghost of Christmas past, present, or future?"  I ask.  No, but she wants to tag along as well.  DCs from all around as we wander take notice of us and some follow wanting to see how this turns out.  Five to seven of them follow as I continue.  I emerge from the hallways onto a balcony.  I climb up onto the railing and hold my arms out to either side.  I start to sing as I float up into the air.  2 of the DCs have climbed up on either side of me and grab onto me as my feet leave the rail wanting to fly up too.  But their weight pulls me down.  I try simply to slow our fall so they don't get hurt, but also notice that there's a pool on the level below us.  We land in the pool and I reflect on my spontaneous singing and flying.  Seems like I'm about to enter a stage of dreaming where I'm less in control and this might be the time to wake up or risk losing my memory of it all.  I recollect on the dream so far and find that I can remember it; that's good.  But it seems long and it's probably a good time to wake up solidify things into conscious memory.  Details of dreams dreamed too long begin to vanish.  

I open my eyes.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well done on that dream, AlexLou! And welcome back  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

These tasks look awesome! I forgot about this part of the forum  :wink2:  I'm going to look back in the earlier threads to give me ideas to what to do in my LDs  :wink2:

----------


## AlexLou

> Well done on that dream, AlexLou! And welcome back



Ty.   :smiley:   It's good to be back.  I always enjoyed the challenges here and they have had a huge influence on my dreams and how I dream.

----------


## You

Is this still going? I'm kinda new on the forum (made my account years ago, but just started using it), but I remember reading this and I did both the basic tasks in a lucid dream last night.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats You! Glad you remembered about the TOTMs and joined in the fun this month  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Awww, shouldn't everyone tell use how there qualifying dreams went, so we can learn from eachother? Give us an idea of what your dream was like You.

----------


## You

IMy dream was kind of unpleasant and instable, to be honest. Not very vivid, and I lost controll pretty fast after completing the tasks. It was a bit gloomy, dark and the snow looked kinda wet and unpleasant.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Awww, shouldn't everyone tell use how there qualifying dreams went, so we can learn from eachother? Give us an idea of what your dream was like You.



It's in her DJ. I forgot to tell her to link the dream

----------


## You

Lost in the woods+task - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views here it is

----------


## damnpamn

First Lucid Dream in well over a year.

I was working a puzzle and I realized I was dreaming.  So I thought, "Snow". Which is what I thought the easiest task would be when I looked them over the past couple of days.

It started to snow inside of one of the puzzle pieces.  Then the puzzle pieces started to snow, cascading all around me which was pretty cool.

then I broke into "jingle bells" and sang a few lines and thought, "screw this.  I'm not wasting a lucid dream on jingle bells"

I was kind of in space then and saw a glimmer of a green light but I turned thinking I would like to run into the ghost of Christmas Past.  I thought I woke up then but I think I just went into deeper sleep.

I had really thought I had stopped lucid dreaming.  Maybe I just needed the proper inspiration.  I started checking things out around here a couple of days ago again.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Prepare all your subconsciouses, 2013 tasks are coming!!

----------

